# Sudwala contact?



## ham4mel (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I have sent several e-mails to Niky Watt over the past two weeks with no response. Anyone else having success with a recent response from Sudwala?
TIA
Mel


----------



## ELE (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sudwala Contact*

Niky usually responds promptly.  Try Ron at the email below. 

ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 28, 2005)

did you use this email address for nicky?
rhs@yebo.co.za

I sent her a email on Friday and received a reply on Tuesday.


----------



## Santina (Jul 28, 2005)

I am having problem getting Nicky to respond also.


----------



## jjd (Aug 1, 2005)

I've sent Niky two e-mails during the last two weeks and have not heard from her.  I have e-mailed her several times over the last three years and Niky has always responded within a few days.  This is definitely not typical of my past experience with Niky.  Does anyone know if she is away or what may be going on?


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 1, 2005)

July 26 nicky responded to my email and banked my weeks for me.


----------



## glenn1000 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Are 2007 weeks available yet?*



			
				JEFF H said:
			
		

> July 26 nicky responded to my email and banked my weeks for me.



Has anyone banked 2007 Sudwala weeks yet? I've asked a couple of times but have not heard back recently, though it seems like they should be available from what I was told in the spring.

Edited to add: I just heard from Niky and it sounds like the weeks will be available for banking soon.


----------



## rwroth (Nov 11, 2005)

*2007 Week*

I had deposited my 2007 week back in August, after paying an 'estimated' 2007 MF. Niky did this for me.


----------

